# Filter recommendations?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hi there,

I've got 2 fantail goldfish in a 98L tank (I know it should be bigger, but that is the max I have space for + it's much better than they had before), and was just wondering what filters you would recommend? I think my current filter is slowly dying, so would like to get a new one relatively soon. I'm far from an expert on goldfish, that's why I thought I'd ask here, to make sure I get the right thing, as I know that goldfish need stronger filters than other fish.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

For goldfish I'd always recommend an external filter, and go for one rated for at least double the size tank that you have. So as your tank is just under 100L, get one that is suitable for at least a 200L tank (though bigger is better) 

On my goldfish tank I have a Tetratec EX1200 and a SunSun 1400, and of the two I'd definitely say the Tetratec is far superior.

Ehiem filters are very well regarded, though they do tend to be more expensive.

Fluval is another very good brand... I'm considering getting a 406 to replace the SunSun filter I have (when I can afford it anyways!).

And lastly, All Pond Solutions are often cited as having good, budget priced externals. Though from what I can tell they look very similar to my SunSun filter, which you can probably tell from my post I'm not very impressed with! So I can't really comment on the APS filters! 

Just make sure that when you swap the filters over, that you place the sponges from your current filter into the new one, so you don't lose any of your good bacteria. Or just run both filters together for a few weeks 

If you can possibly fit in a slightly bigger tank at some point, you could get away with it being around 140 litres for your two fish (so not massively bigger than what you already have) and that would do them for their whole lives. Just something to think about


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for you reply, it's so informative! With the external filters I'm wondering how they "fit" with hoods on the tank? I will certainly be looking into getting them a bigger tank for when I buy my own place (hopefully spring time next year ) so thanks for the size recommendation


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Eriya said:


> Thanks so much for you reply, it's so informative! With the external filters I'm wondering how they "fit" with hoods on the tank?


Most tanks have a space cut into either into the back of the tank itself, or the hood, to allow for cables for lighting/heaters and for the pipework for external filters. Hopefully yours will have something like that too, if you check the back 

Then the filter itself usually sits in the cabinet under the tank. I love external filters - they free up space inside the tank and they have so much more room for loads of filter media


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

magpie said:


> Most tanks have a space cut into either into the back of the tank itself, or the hood, to allow for cables for lighting/heaters and for the pipework for external filters. Hopefully yours will have something like that too, if you check the back
> 
> Then the filter itself usually sits in the cabinet under the tank. I love external filters - they free up space inside the tank and they have so much more room for loads of filter media


Aaaaah, see I always thought external filters sit on the tank, only from the outside. How embarrassing  Thanks for clearing that up, I do have space for cables etc. on the hood  External filter it is then 

I had a very quick look and am initially considering Fluval 206 (up to 200L) or the TetraTec Ex700 (between 100-250L). Will they be powerful enough or should I look at "one up" if you know what I mean? Sorry if I sound daft


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lol, not daft at all! I'm quite sure I didn't know these things when I first started keeping fish! 

I think either of those filters would be fine... but if you can afford 'one up' then that would be better, especially if you're hoping to upgrade the tank in the future as it will save you having to get a bigger filter later too (if you end up with a 140L tank, you'll want a filter suitable for around a 300L tank)


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

magpie said:


> Lol, not daft at all! I'm quite sure I didn't know these things when I first started keeping fish!
> 
> I think either of those filters would be fine... but if you can afford 'one up' then that would be better, especially if you're hoping to upgrade the tank in the future as it will save you having to get a bigger filter later too (if you end up with a 140L tank, you'll want a filter suitable for around a 300L tank)


Thank you so much!  Will definitely look into "one up" in that case (even though it's super expensive ). Fish would not be my choice of pet, now that I know more about them, but I got them when I thought fish are an "easy pet". Now that I've got them and know more I want to do good by them


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Good on you for wanting to do the best for them 

I never originally intended on having fish, I got my first goldfish from my brother and they came in a 20L tank... 4 years down the line and now they're in a 500L tank!  And I've gotten so addicted that I have 3 other tanks too (2 for tropical fish, 1 for aquatic frogs)! 

Let us know if you have any probs with the new filter, I remember being a bit baffled when I first had to put mine together!


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

magpie said:


> Good on you for wanting to do the best for them
> 
> I never originally intended on having fish, I got my first goldfish from my brother and they came in a 20L tank... 4 years down the line and now they're in a 500L tank!  And I've gotten so addicted that I have 3 other tanks too (2 for tropical fish, 1 for aquatic frogs)!
> 
> Let us know if you have any probs with the new filter, I remember being a bit baffled when I first had to put mine together!


I realised I never thanked you. So thank you  I'm just about to order the Tetra Ex 1200  Will let the forum people know if I'm a bit confounded by it


----------

